# splash plate



## Downtown (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is a pic of my homemade splash plate, designed to not have to drill holes or weld and it is removable, and it actually works.


----------



## semojetman (Jan 19, 2014)

Good thinking.
I would have already welded it on and then thought of that. Lol


----------



## semojetman (Jan 19, 2014)

I need another splash guard that attaches to my shoe and overlaps my current splash guard so when I trim my motor up when im on plane maybe I could keep some spray down.
When I am runnin and turn it looks like I ran over a fire hydrant back there.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jan 20, 2014)

Im making one for mine


----------

